# Northwesterner's!: Golden Walk this Saturday!!



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I know some of you expressed an interest, it would be great to meet up!!
http://goldenbondrescue.com/


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

And the weather is suppossed to be BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

SamFox said:


> And the weather is suppossed to be BEAUTIFUL!!!


Yes, LOL and it better well stay that way :crossfing I've been checking the weather reports and they change a bit.... 
:--smirk:


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

KGW shows 58 & nothin but sun 

Break out the shorts!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy, Kai, Dana and I will be there bright and early! We are very excited! I can't wait to see all the Golden Retrievers!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone else!!??? We would love to meet everyone!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i wish i live closer.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

excited to get the report. Sienna'sMom -- if it's ever a good date/close to small airport can you pick me & l or 2 Goldies up? (been harrassing DH to "transport" us since I HATE freeway driving)


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

olik said:


> i wish i live closer.


So do I LOL, I'd love to meet you!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

spruce said:


> excited to get the report. Sienna'sMom -- if it's ever a good date/close to small airport can you pick me & l or 2 Goldies up? (been harrassing DH to "transport" us since I HATE freeway driving)


I think they told me the others might be farther away, but I will keep you posted (maybe they will be closer to you LOL) I wish you could come, I'd love to finally meet you!!

I would pick you up this time, but we will have DH, DS and Sienna plus me in a Honda Civic Hatchback LOL. We can always put you in the middle back seat and Bridger in the trunk hatch LOL.

Otherwise, let's plan a meet up!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

We will try hard to make it - it's about an hour away for us (we live up in Troutdale)....but as long as the weather is good I think it will be fun....

I'm a little worried about Cannon only being 7 and a half months and not being great on a leash...when he gets around other dogs all he wants to do is play play play....has anyone been to any other walks? What is it like?


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure the weather is going to cooperate, but we are going to go (I expect to hear protests from DS!) It's about an hour for us as well, I think, with traffic? Never been to that area.

I haven't been on other walks, but judging from the pictures it just looks like a whole lotta Goldens walking LOL. I'm thinking Sienna will be wound up at first and then hopefully settle in.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I am still hoping to do this thing, but if we wake up and it's pouring and WINDY, regretfully will have to give it a miss. I can't believe the weather was so beautiful today, why couldn't it have waited one more day??


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Not happening. I just spoke with Katie (Zwicker) and it's POURING in Seattle. That is the leading edge of the storm that is supposed to hit Portland by mid morning.

So frustrating in that it was so nice yesterday. We are going to plan a get together down the line when the weather improves and is more consistently SUNNY!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Dang weather....that's Portland for ya  

I would love to do a get together for the Northwesterners/Portlanders here sometime to meet everyone and their pups! We have an AWESOME dog park here that is called Thousand Acres and is just miles of walking trails through the woods, open fields etc. along the Sandy River delta - lots of access to the river for the dogs too! We try to go there at least 4-5 times a week depending on the weather - it's on/off leash for dogs and a great place to take them. If anyone is interested once the weather holds for a bit we could get together and do something like that, or a more central park if anyone has any other ideas


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So sorry the rain ruined your big walk plans. That's too bad, hopefully you'll get another day!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I was not so much in the mood to drive 3 hours in the rain, then walk in the rain, then drive 3 hours home in the rain. If it was sunny I would have had no problem.. but I dont really like driving in the rain.. 

So since the dogs knew we were up to something we took them to the dog park instead. Let them swim and play untill we were soaked to the bone and freezing, then we went and had breakfast. I dont remember getting so much done so early on the weekend in a long time! It was actually kind of nice, Murphy and I took a nice long nap  

Next time!! We really wanted to go, but i think we would have been miserable in the cold and wet.. When will spring be here!!


----------

